
The simplest designs are usually the best - timojo
http://distributedbytes.timojo.com/2015/03/the-simplest-designs-are-usually-best.html
======
twiceaday
"Everything should be made as simple as possible, but not simpler." \-- Albert
Einstein

------
toolslive
"Simple is more performant" That's just wrong. Often simple solutions become
complex just by trying to address performance issues. Adding

    
    
      - more complex algorithms with better characteristics
      - parallelism & concurrency
      - caching, buffer management
      - ...
    

ain't gonna make your solution any simpler. The better advise is: when in
doubt, choose the simplest you can get away with.

------
brahmwg
Occam's Razor

